# What A Shot



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

wow cracking shot if i say so myself, drove one the field in my car and was riding round when i spotted a 3/4 size rabbit sat up a good 25 yards, so i slowed the car down to about 5mph and took the shot while still moving, wish i had someone to video it but there you go, the rabbit jumped and was stone dead when i stopped the car, took it just right top half of the body with 10mm lead and my martin Colman catty, with cheap asda bands, love it, cheers jeff


----------



## eddie f (Feb 7, 2012)

very nice shot







! **** of a mark you left on him.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

eddie f said:


> very nice shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just skinned it the 10mm lead was in the rib cage, no way was that getting up and running ha ha,


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shooting.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Right on the money, man! How'd ya cook that poop eater?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good shooting. Rabbit parmesan .... YUM!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Right on the money, man! How'd ya cook that poop eater?


that one was stir fry for my tea ha ha


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting! What length and width do you use for your asda bands? I have some but for some reason it doesn't look like a lot of power coming out of them when i fire mine, especially for hunting which i am planning on doing. Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shot!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

funk3ymunky said:


> Nice shooting! What length and width do you use for your asda bands? I have some but for some reason it doesn't look like a lot of power coming out of them when i fire mine, especially for hunting which i am planning on doing. Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

funk3ymunky said:


> Nice shooting! What length and width do you use for your asda bands? I have some but for some reason it doesn't look like a lot of power coming out of them when i fire mine, especially for hunting which i am planning on doing. Your help would be greatly appreciated!


lead ammo works ! i am currently shooting 7 inch straight tbg gold. i hit quite a few crows with marbles and only had kills with head shots. however after shifting with lead i have a better kill ratio. hit one at around 30 yds in the lower abdomen and i was sure it will fly off. but it flapped around a bit and then gave up the ghost.
you still have to hit them though ! great shot by op.


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

advitya said:


> Nice shooting! What length and width do you use for your asda bands? I have some but for some reason it doesn't look like a lot of power coming out of them when i fire mine, especially for hunting which i am planning on doing. Your help would be greatly appreciated!


lead ammo works ! i am currently shooting 7 inch straight tbg gold. i hit quite a few crows with marbles and only had kills with head shots. however after shifting with lead i have a better kill ratio. hit one at around 30 yds in the lower abdomen and i was sure it will fly off. but it flapped around a bit and then gave up the ghost.
you still have to hit them though ! great shot by op.
[/quote]

Oh ok thanks


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

funk3ymunky said:


> Nice shooting! What length and width do you use for your asda bands? I have some but for some reason it doesn't look like a lot of power coming out of them when i fire mine, especially for hunting which i am planning on doing. Your help would be greatly appreciated!


they are 25mm at the fork and 20mm at the pouch, the length should be your own, everyones arms are differance, i use 10mm lead, that went right into the rabbit,


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

shot in the foot said:


> Nice shooting! What length and width do you use for your asda bands? I have some but for some reason it doesn't look like a lot of power coming out of them when i fire mine, especially for hunting which i am planning on doing. Your help would be greatly appreciated!


they are 25mm at the fork and 20mm at the pouch, the length should be your own, everyones arms are differance, i use 10mm lead, that went right into the rabbit,
[/quote]

Ok cheers! I should be getting a new lead mould soon and was planning on getting a 10mm one







Ill measure my draw length now then as i have forgotten it as usual lol

Cheers
Andy


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice shooting! Do you ever preserve the hide?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Great shot Jeff.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

nice shooting jeff i enjoy seeing the pictures of your hunts keep it up


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

great shot man, this is a perfect example of effective slingshot hunting... too bad you didnt have someone riding shotgun to film.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice kill.
I noticed that you use many different kind of slingshots and many different kind of bands/tubes.
Great variety and you get the job done.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

DaveSteve said:


> Nice kill.
> I noticed that you use many different kind of slingshots and many different kind of bands/tubes.
> Great variety and you get the job done.


i will shoot out that streches ha ha, it helps to be able to shoot anythink, i also use shorter band and tube setup for shooting in woods and out the car window,


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Every slingshot and every setup has its own characteristics and shoots different.
You're a good shot.
I admire your shooting and hunting skills.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Very impressive shot, Jeff. Done a lot of hunting over a thirty year period with shotgun and air rifle but nothing over the last 20. Im new to slingshots though. Do you finding aiming best with a catty or instinctive shooting ? Harry.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Nice shot man, I hope it tasted good


----------

